# Natures Garden



## stepibarra (May 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they have really good FO's ? I will be using them in bath products and also in some MP soaps.


----------



## coolrain (May 20, 2008)

These fragrances all strong and smell great!  I've mostly used them in candles, but will note other areas where I've tried them:

Black Raspberry Vanilla--MP, lotion
Yacht Club--MP, lotion
Palm Island--MP, lotion
Butt Naked
Monkey Farts
Watercress and Aloe--lotion


----------



## stepibarra (May 20, 2008)

Tahnks coolrain, for your input.


----------



## gallerygirl (May 21, 2008)

I have only gotten several fos from them, but have been very happy! k


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

I ordered a few men's fragrances from them a few years back & enjoyed working w/ them in mists, lotions, scrubs, shower gels.


----------



## Mandarin (May 24, 2008)

I purchase from them a couple of times a year.  I have liked everything that I have purchased and they have excellent customer service.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 24, 2008)

I ordered about 7-1 pound bottles and several 8 ounce FO's from them this spring.  All seem to be great scents so far.  One of the best scent suppliers I use.  I love their Blackberry Jam!    Soaps great.

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I love their pomegranate. It's my favorite scent and they have a awesome one.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 28, 2008)

I love their fragrances
Sweet pea
banana
merlot wine


----------



## Jean (Jul 23, 2008)

I was just browsing and saw this thread.  I could not help but put in my two cents worth, although I know this thread started some time ago.

I have used Nature's Garden exclusively for eight years and have never gotten anything that I didn't like.    There customer service is exceptional, and the prices are about as reasonable as you are going to find.  I always purchase the pound size.

BTW, I use their FO's for both my candles and soap.

Jean


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 27, 2008)

I completely agree with Jean...I love NG!!
It's the only place I purchase FO's other than getting some gel safe FO's.
The customer service is at it's best.  Nature's Garden is now working on making alot of their fragrances gel safe.  One of their best FO's is Black Cherry Bomb....very strong!!  I make alot of my soaps with this scent.  
I will tell you that their bubblegum FO will turn your MP soaps brown..thank goodness I was making donut soaps so it wasn't such a big deal...
You won't be dissappointed with NG FO"s...they are fantastic!!!


----------



## HootsGallery (Nov 20, 2008)

I LOVE their Orange Clove, Cinnamon Buns and Blueberry Flapjacks. Those are my absolute favorites from NG. 

I have tried several other FOs - too many to list - but off the top of my head, here are some of the others that I really love:

Fireplace. To me this is kind of a woody, smoky scent. Very manly. I like it, but I know that some people just don't like that burnt scent.

I could go on and on.


----------



## tammyr (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got my first order from them. And I love all of the scents. Great prices. They have alot of soap safe scents. You won't be disappointed with them.


----------



## naturescauldron (Nov 21, 2008)

i love love love Nature's Garden!  There are really only a couple places I get my FO's from and they're one of my top two!  

Read the reviews!  I LOVE it that they have a place under each fragrance for all the reviews.  I read them all.  Most of the time, you will see completely contradictory reviews, but I just go with my gut and the majority.  I dont know that I've ever been disappointed in any of their fragrances.  Another thing too....our first inpression will always be out of the bottle......you should never judge an FO oob!!!  Definately put it in something first.  Funny how fragrances can really develop and bloom once you get them into something.....


----------



## HootsGallery (Dec 17, 2008)

Another scent that I really like is Cracklin Birch. I had a sample of it and made some M&P soap with it. It's a nice masculine scent. Kind of spicy. 
Their FO called Sinus Relief is nice too. Smells like Vicks, but if you put it soap and use it when you're sick it's really nice. My husband demands several of the Sinus Relief soaps every year.


----------



## Deda (Dec 17, 2008)

Great timing!  DH just asked me to make him a bar with Menthol and Eucalyptus.


----------



## HootsGallery (Dec 17, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad I could help! The Sinus Relief FO is pretty strong. Very Vicks-y. I think your husband will like it. Mine does.


----------



## carillon (Dec 19, 2008)

You could do worse than Nature's Garden, but you could also do better as far as the quality of their scents go, but you would have to pay more to get it.

I've ordered many of their samples and there were not too many that I would say I really disliked.  But when you compare them to Scent-Works, for example, you can see the difference in quality.  I'm not trying to swing sales SW's way, because I think they are way over-priced, but sometimes you do get what you pay for.

But, NG does have some good scents, even for the amount you pay, plus, I've always gotten really good, speedy service from them.  They've got a good Juniper Breeze, Pink Sugar, Lemon Sugar, Country Christmas, Apple Jack and Peel among others.

I've also bought some that were really weak, like Lavender & Vanilla (Downy), Maple Sugar, Coconut Cabana, and a few others that I've forgotten.

I would advise you to try their sample packs.  I made the mistake of ordering several pound bottles of scents that came heavily recommended, only to find that I didn't care for them at all.


----------



## jbruner7 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hate to disagree*

Hi Everyone,
I have not had good luck with the fo's I ordered from NG. I ordered
Chamomile
Lavender
Fresh Brewed Coffee
Pumpkin Pie
Cucumber melon Splash

I used them in cp and I had to use 2oz ppo to get them to even smell. My first batches were made with 1oz ppo and could not even smell them.

The chamomile and lavender both imo are not even true and give me a horrible headache.

I do like the smell of the fresh brewed coffee but it is fading already. 

Sorry to disagree with all of you but I am highly disappointed in my fo's and there outcomes


----------



## carebear (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I posted to you somewhere before but anyway - if you had checked The Scent Review Board you could have saved yourself on a couple of those.  But the same site shows that some of the NG fragrances perform very well in CP.

No vendor can be 100% on.  First off because they generally need to perform in multiple bases and applications and it's hard to be great in EVERYTHING.  And secondly peoples' taste varies.


----------



## carillon (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you work for them or something, Carebear?  Nobody said any supplier has 100% great scents or 100% duds.  People need to realize that yes, personal tastes do vary and even if a review board praises a particular scent or supplier, it is no guarantee that a future buyer will agree.  

It seems like whenever someone has enough nerve to say, hey my experience with a particular company is that their products leave a little to be desired, someone else comes along and seemingly tries to invalidate that opinion.

The truth is, that for many people, they can be extremely happy with certain suppliers until they sample what else is out there.  NG is a good middle of the road type of supplier.


----------



## jbruner7 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Review boards*

Hi Carebear,
When I do a search for a scent I check three review boards.

1. http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index ... 2f2a61226f

2. http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

3. http://www.scentforum.com/search-fragrance-oil.php

Not every review has cp soapers that use it. Some reviews use it in other applications so for us that want to know how it works in cp it is rather useless info.  I also agree that each persons nose is different so even if I do not like a certain scent from a company some one else might.  I just wanted you to know that I do my research before asking but like I said not every scent is on there for cp. Have a great day. God Bless.


----------



## carillon (Dec 30, 2008)

I seldom look at review boards anymore because everything is so subjective.  Some sites offer their own "customer" reviews and there are plenty of forums where the same people post the same information on review boards.  I know of one supplier who provided free samples as "testers" to certain individuals, who then flooded forums with great reviews on all of the oils.  I bought some of that supplier's oils because they were supposed to be so fabulous, but the ones I got were pitifully weak and you could smell the chemical they used to dilute their oils in every bottle I purchased.  That's when I vowed I'll just do my own thing when it comes to choosing scents.  I might ask for feedback about a particular scent, but I don't just go and order a new fragrance whenever someone makes an unsolicited post about a "great" oil.

Speaking of reviews, I found this little disclaimer on the scentforum

"PLEASE NOTE: The Scent Forum has received a cease and desist letter from *The Scent Works *with regard to comments made about their fragrance oils. As of February 15, 2008, comments about this company and/or its fragrance oils will no longer be permitted on this site." 

That really gets my blood boiling.  SW gets plenty of free publicity at another forum, where everything said about them is always positive and if anyone dares to post something the least bit negative, they are quickly admonished by administrators or other members.  What right do they have to tell people they aren't allowed to give their opinions about their products?  What are they so afraid of?


----------

